# using plastic container for guppies



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

i was thinking of buying one of those 50gl plastic containers and using it for breeding guppy fry to feed my p's, what you guys think?


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

why not just use a ten gallong tank. you know you have to have a heater and filter right? and the guppy breeding thing does take time to breed and then raise the guppies so i don't think its all worth it. i would just buy them for 2 cents a piece at the lfs and quarantine them.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

breed them in the 10 gallon, get a sponge filter, and heater, for the container and put the fry in there to grow out faster.

Thats what i'd do


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

i use clear plastic waterproof rubber-maid containers for all my livefoods, quaratine, and everything else you want to do (liverock and sand curing, preparing saltwater, ect ect)..... i wouldnt reccomend anything else as i can buy a 62 gallon rubbermaid at walmart for $5, and they can be used the same way as a tank you can use heaters, canister filter, HOB's, powerheads and everything else......... a real tank that size would cost a million times more.

but anyways IMHO guppies arent worth breeding at the price you can buy them at, just use your rubbermaid as a quarantine. actually fish arent worth breeding at all when you can buy frozen whoole lancefish, silversides, or whatever for really cheap at any LFS. theyre just as good, if not better than ones you can breed yourself. if you want livefoods id reccomend earthworms, daphnia, brineshrimp, or ghostshrimp.


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

ok thanks for the replies guys, im not gonna bother breeding them for now, the only reason iwas trying is becuase they were breeding like crazy before and now they just wont seem to drop any. check out my link in signature got my new 4 babies  so i got 6 p's now


----------

